# Application qui retranscrit un texte



## Hungergameslive (4 Mai 2013)

Bonjours. Je suis a la recherche d'une application pour iPad (ou pour iPhone au pire) qui permettrait, après avoir pris un texte en photo (ex: page d'un livre), qu'il soit retranscrit automatiquement en "texte numérique" (comme celui que je suis entrain de vous écrire).
Je sait que de telles applications existent, j'en avait une il y a 2 ans, mais je n'en retrouve plus... Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## noufnouf84 (4 Mai 2013)

http://www.irislink.com/c4-2045-63/Readiris-for-iPad----l---Convert-your-documents-into-editable-text-files-on-your-iPad-.aspx


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Mai 2013)

Alors les applications d'OCR sur iDevice, je les ai quasiment toutes testées.
La meilleure (celle qui donne les meilleurs résultats) est de très très loin est TextGrabber.
C'est une app pour iPhone, mais qui tourne très bien sur l'iPad.
Les résultats sont époustouflants. Je l'utilise tous les jours.
En ce qui concerne les application iPad, si tu tiens vraiment à une application iPad, celles qui donnent les meilleurs résultats sont Mobile OCR et OCR Pro. Ne te fie pas à leur intrface franchement moche, elles font du très bon boulots.
Toutes les autres que j'ai testées sont très en dessous, avec des interfaces parfois superbes qui cachent un moteur d'OCR lamentable.


----------

